# Billige Datenrettungsfirma?



## ereshkigal (20. September 2005)

Grüezi!

Bei mir sieht's ganz nach nem Headcrash aus, ich höre das markante Klacken, und mein System startet nicht mehr.

*Wer hat wo schonmal seine Daten retten lassen?* Mir geht's v.a. um die 30GB Fotos.

Besonders auf die kostenlose Diagnose lege ich wert. "Studententarif" für Rettung wäre auch nicht schlecht.

http://www.cbltech.de - Kostenlose Diagnose, aber Rettung gesalzener Preis

http://www.datenretter.de/ - Zwar Studententarife (zu strengen Bedingungen), aber immer noch zu toier!

btw: Platte: _Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 200GB ATA/133_

PS: Nein, mit irgendwelcher Software will ich die HD nicht nochmal checken, habe die HD sowieso schon viel zu lange mit dem Headcrash betrieben!
PPS: HD war richtig gejumpert. Sie lief ja bis gestern noch.


-------------edit-------------
Ist wohl doch kein Headcrash, das würde wie eine Kreissäge klingen.
Was könnt es denn dann sein? Über "Detecting IDE" beim Start kommt er nicht weg, und die Platte klackt einen fiesen Beat.
"Bad Clusters" sind auf jeden Fall drauf. Vielleicht kommt der Kopf über die fehlerhaften Sektoren nicht weg?

Bitte nen Tip, welcher Datenretter zu empfehlen ist!


----------



## BSA (20. September 2005)

Sorry, aber mit Datenrettungsdiensten kenn ich mich leider nicht aus.

Ist auf der Platte dein BS drauf und alles oder hast du mehr als eine Platte (physikalisch)?


----------



## ereshkigal (20. September 2005)

Nee, reine Datenplatte. Eine Partition.

Ansonsten noch 3 Platten (inkl. 1 SATA) in Betrieb, eine davon beherbergt das OS.


----------



## octo124 (20. September 2005)

Hier im letzten Teil weitere Firmen:
http://www.wintotal-forum.de/?board=31;action=display;threadid=41653
bzw. unter Datenrettung in den GelbenSeiten.
Ansonsten googel mal nen bisschen durch diverse Hardwareforen, es gibt dort 2 Meinungen: Platine mit einer genau baugleichen HD derselben Serie ersetzen oder es geht bei neueren HDs net mehr.


----------



## ereshkigal (21. September 2005)

Das is geil!
Werd da mal ne Telefon-Aktion starten und alle durchklingeln.

Falls jemand Comments zu den Firmen hat oder noch andere weiß - immer willkommen, nur her damit!


----------

